# ONE AMP - 9 DCC locos running at same time



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had the wild idea today to give it a try today.

I first cleared the main of all cars...everything in
the yards. Bachmann HO Locos only in this session.

Then one by one I set them off at crawl speed, my
Dinky backing up, my two 70 ton switchers in
consist, my two F7s in consist, my 2 GP40s
in consist, my 2 GP30s, each running singly.

It didn't last long before they started coupling
up. It's quite a challenge to control
that many locos at the same time on my
approximately 50 to 60 feet of mainline. 
Needless to say I was doing quite a bit of button pushing
and speed controlling. Not a good way
to relax.

That Good Ole Bachmann 1 amp power
supply didn't even get hot. I do have to
admit that I have no sound locos but there
are 5 lighted passenger cars and 3 lighted
cabooses drawing current also.

I only wish my camera was operating so I
could have it on line. Sorry 'bout that.
Believe it or Not.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the newer loco's [last 15 to 20 years] don't require as near as much current as the old 'blue box' ones did ..
sounds like fun ...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just as well you can run them all on one amp, I see the EZ booster is quite expensive.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> Just as well you can run them all on one amp, I see the EZ booster is quite expensive.


Do you know if other brands can be used?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

santafealltheway said:


> Do you know if other brands can be used?


Generally, you would find it easier to use the same brand booster as your DCC system ...

However, most boosters can be used [especially as a replacement single booster] on other systems, the EZ booster seems to be around $400 for 5 amp, a lower cost alternative is the MRC 1521, 8amp for around $200, they include how to wire this for other systems in their on line documentation..

http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/RAILROAD/0001521.pdf


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I really don't feel the need for a booster on my
room size DCC layout. During a continuous run
session I'll likely have 2 trains, each a 2 loco
consist. In all this time I haven't found any
detectable first train slowing when the 2nd train starts out.

I also hand check the temp of the 1 amp power
supply, just a normal heat.

I'm one who likes to keep the speed reasonable,
maybe a scale 35 or 40 mph. The slower the speed
the lower the current draw. All of my locos seem
to have been made in the last 10 to 15 years and
have good can motors, some with flywheels.

Now if I was running those same locos with sound
there may be a need for a booster.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

DonR said:


> I really don't feel the need for a booster on my room size DCC layout.


you're not one of those guys that needs ten power blocks with a five amp booster on each block??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm the blockhead here. Only one gigantic block,
the whole layout is it, not one booster in sight.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

DonR said:


> I'm the blockhead here. Only one gigantic block,
> the whole layout is it, not one booster in sight.
> 
> Don


mine is pretty much the same .. the origional intent was to have six blocks on the main, plus two for the spurs ... it's all wired in that way, but never got around to cutting the track to seperate the blocks ... maybe this winter ..


----------

